# Programa para ver tráfico en puerto MIDI (puerto de juegos)



## jnric (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola! Me gustaría saber si alguien conoce algún software que me permita revisar el flujo de datos MIDI que le entren al puerto del PC. He montado un traductor de analógico a MIDI para un e-drum y me gustaría saber si el PC recibe algún mensaje o está inactivo...

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 21, 2009)

Existen muchos programas para DOS & Windows gratuitos que pueden interactuar con el puerto MIDI. Busca en la categoria de secuenciadores MIDI. Salu2


----------



## jnric (Ago 21, 2009)

Hey tecnogirl ! Gracias por contestar tan rapido ! 

Bueno, en realidad ya he buscado muchos secuenciadores, entre ellos el FL Studio, y el ezdrummer con standalone. Pero como no controlo mucho ese software me refería a si hay algún soft sencillo para visualizar en pantalla los 1's y 0's o el tráfico de datos que se lleva en una transferencia midi. Además, siempre que busco "secuenciador midi" lo que me sale es soft del estilo FL Studio, en el que se ordenan sonidos de extensión midi o mp3 y se "secuencian".  

Alguien sabe si existe algo así ? Venga graciasss!


----------



## tacul (Ago 21, 2009)

jnric, que clase de edrum estás construyendo? yo estoy en lo mismo, pero con un joystick de xbox, todavía no pude encontrar un adaptador a usb


----------



## jnric (Ago 21, 2009)

Pues mira tacul, lo que he montado ha sido esto (copié el proyecto a otra pagina para no perder toda la información ya que cambiaron de servidor y hubo lios) -> http://almacen.idoo.com/eDrum/. El original lo encontré en: http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff...ogy/anal2midi/analogue_inputs_to_midi_out.htm


Las entradas serán micros (desos pekeñitos), ya k no encuentro piezoelectricos, si alguien sabe donde conseguir seria un detallazo !

Una vez montado el traductor de analógico a midi, lo que se necesita es un secuenciador que te traduzca la señal midi que le mandes, a un sonido de drum, sea plato, caja, charles, tom.... yo tengo montado eso, pero me he quedado estancado en la parte del secuenciador, por eso querria ver si el midi se transmite bien ! 

Gracias por el interés! Seguiré a la escucha !


----------



## tacul (Ago 23, 2009)

ya lo había visto, pero como no entiendo mucho de electrónica me pareció demasiado complicado, ahora que me doy cuenta, parece mas simple que construir un edrum desde cero... a simple vista pareciera que te tendrías que comprar una interfase midi-usb (esos cables que vienen con una cajita en el medio). así no te hacés tanto quilombo, pero por las dudas averiguá bien, esta interfase sale alrededor de 100 pesos aca en argentina y después te va a servir para cualquier instrumento midi.
andá posteando los resultados que obstuviste, lamentablemente no puedo ayudarte mucho, pero el proyecto me interesa! saludos!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 25, 2009)

jnric: Recuerdo una aplicacion para DOS que producia en pantalla la visualizacion en digitos Hex del trafico de datos, pero eso no es interesante, sino que suene!!. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> jnric: Recuerdo una aplicacion para DOS que producia en pantalla la visualizacion en digitos Hex del trafico de datos, pero *eso no es interesante*, sino que suene!!. Saludos.



Eso es precisamente LO MAS INTERESANTE, por que para los sonidos están los músicos y sus oídos.
A mi me gusta ver los unos y ceros yendo de un lado a otro para lograr que suene. Y, además, si no se mueven....no suena...


----------

